# Günstiger Drucker mit billigen Patronen gesucht



## MICHI123 (16. Oktober 2011)

*Günstiger Drucker mit billigen Patronen gesucht*

Hi,
ich suche eine relativ günstigen Drucker, bei dem aber insbesondere die Patronen günstig sind. Eine Freundin hat mir erzählt dass die (nachtgemachten, mit guter Qualität aber) Patronen für ihren Brother Drucker gerade einmal 17 Cent kosten... Der Drucker hat aber 200€ gekostet, so viel wollte ich nicht ausgeben.
Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen? Vlt. so bis 100€. Scanner drin muss nicht zwingend sein, da ich schon einen habe... hauptsache ordentliche Bildqualität und günstige (wenn auch Noname) Patronen. 
Hab nämlich die Schnautze voll, für eine Patrone 35€ zu bezahlen für meinen scheiß HP-Drucker, die dann net mal nen halbes Jahr hält -.- 

Gruß,
Michi


----------



## Zocker15xD (16. Oktober 2011)

Also ein Bekannter hat einen Epson-Drucker, für 60 Euro, bei dem die MARKEN-Patronen zusammen 20 Euro kosten und relativ lange halten
Diese No-Name-Patronen, die teilweise nur wieder aufgefüllt sind, würde ich nicht mehr kaufen, darüber hab ich schon sehr schlechtes gehört und Gesehen
Übrigens gehts/gings mir mit meinem HP-Drucker genauso


----------



## Zocker15xD (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaub der hier wars:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Epson Stylus S22

Kostet sogar nur 40 Euro mit Patronen...


----------



## golani79 (16. Oktober 2011)

Hab nen Canon Pixma - gibts in verschiedenen Preisklassen.
Mit dem bin ich recht zufrieden.

Die Patronen gibts in den einzelnen Mischfarben zu kaufen, wobei eine ~9€ kostet.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2011)

Für Brother gibt es auch günstige Patronen.

Je nach dem, was Du insgesamt ausgeben willst, und vor allem auch wieviel Du druckst, könnte man halt verschiedene MOdelle emfpehlen. Brauchst Du Multifunktion? Weiß Du denn, wieviele Seiten pro Monat Du druckst, und wieviel davon in Farbe?


----------



## MICHI123 (27. Oktober 2011)

Hm, würde zu Brother tendieren weil ich da gutes über die nachgemachten Patronen gehört habe, die sehr sehr günstig sind. 
Ich drucke zwar nicht so viel, aber auch oft unregelmäßig, also mal 50 Seiten im Monat, dann Monatelang wieder nur wenige Seiten... In Farbe auch ungleichmäßig, mal steht ein Geschenk an dann wird mal ne ganze Din A4 seite farbig gedruckt..
Multifunktionsgerät brauche ich nicht, da ich schon einen Scanner habe und Faxen tu ich von einem anderen Gerät hier im Haus wenn ich mal was faxen muss...


----------



## MICHI123 (27. Oktober 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Ich glaub der hier wars:
> 
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Epson Stylus S22
> 
> Kostet sogar nur 40 Euro mit Patronen...


 Hm den gibts bei Amazon für 35€, aber der hat mir dann doch schon zu schlechte Bewertungen. 

Brother MFC-5890CN Multifunktionsgerät Fax, Scanner: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör was würdet ihr von dem halten? Ich hätte nämlich gern einen Brother. Da gibt es 20 Patronen für 12€. Ich brauchte zwar eigentlich diese Mehrfachoptionen nicht, aber von Brother gibts anscheinend (zumindest bei amazon) nurnoch Multifunktionsgeräte.
Der Vorteil von dem ist, der kann auch DIN A3 wenns sein muss... Und er hat sehr gute Bewertungen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2011)

Der ist bestimmt nicht verkehrt, ABER schon sehr alt, kann also sein, dass der nicht mehr den modernen Standards entspricht und RELATIV langsam ist und auch nicht so gut druckt, wie ein moderner für 100€... 

Allerdings wäre ich da mit so GANZ billigen Patronen vorsichtig, vor allem wenn Du scheinbar pro Monat nur so 10-20 Seiten druckst. Es gibt gute Nachmach-Patronen, aber die extrem billigen haben halt die Gefahr, dass die Tinte nicht ganz "rein" ist, und wenn der Druckkopf deswegen draufgeht, ist das bei nem 100€ Drucker nicht so prickelnd. So eine Patrone hält ja auch nicht nur 50 Seiten, das heißt Du brauchst pro Jahr vielleicht 2 Patronen. Da ist die Frage, wie sehr man sparen "muss"


----------



## MICHI123 (28. Oktober 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Der ist bestimmt nicht verkehrt, ABER schon sehr alt, kann also sein, dass der nicht mehr den modernen Standards entspricht und RELATIV langsam ist und auch nicht so gut druckt, wie ein moderner für 100€...
> 
> Allerdings wäre ich da mit so GANZ billigen Patronen vorsichtig, vor allem wenn Du scheinbar pro Monat nur so 10-20 Seiten druckst. Es gibt gute Nachmach-Patronen, aber die extrem billigen haben halt die Gefahr, dass die Tinte nicht ganz "rein" ist, und wenn der Druckkopf deswegen draufgeht, ist das bei nem 100€ Drucker nicht so prickelnd. So eine Patrone hält ja auch nicht nur 50 Seiten, das heißt Du brauchst pro Jahr vielleicht 2 Patronen. Da ist die Frage, wie sehr man sparen "muss"


 Hm also ich geh einfach mal davon aus dass die billigpatronen auch ihren Dienst tuen. ICh denke wenn ich erstmal für billig drucken kann, und nicht immer 923839839389999€ für ne Patrone zahlen muss, dann werd ich auch mehr drucken...


----------



## Rabowke (28. Oktober 2011)

Allerdings haben einige Drucker ( IMO Canon & HP ) einen Chip, der soll den Einsatz von 3rd Party Herstellern verhindern. Scheint ein Katz- und Mausspiel zusein, ob die Patronen aktualisiert und vom Drucker akzeptiert werden.

Im Büro haben wir einen Pixma MP6300 ( oder so ), macht sehr gute Fotoausdrucke und ist jetzt auch nicht so teuer in der Anschaffung bzw. Patronen, aber günstiger gehts halt immer. Wobei Pelikan für viele Drucker günstige Patronen anbietet ...


----------



## Shorty484 (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich besitze selber noch einen Brother DCP135C und nutze von Anfang an Billigpatronen. Der Drucker läuft immernoch einwandfrei und die Patronen halten länger wie die Originale.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2011)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Ich besitze selber noch einen Brother DCP135C und nutze von Anfang an Billigpatronen. Der Drucker läuft immernoch einwandfrei *und die Patronen halten länger wie die Originale*.


 Woher kannst Du das wissen, wenn Du nur Billigpatronen nutzt? ^^


----------



## Shorty484 (28. Oktober 2011)

Weil ich am Anfang 1x originale verwendet habe, nicht die die zum Drucker dazu waren (die waren nach 3 Bildern leer ) sondern eine extra gekaufte Packung. Also den Vergleich hab ich schon. Hätte ich vielleicht mit erwähnen sollen


----------



## Alfred-b (20. Februar 2013)

Ich wollte jetzt keinen extra Thread aufmachen, ich such grad auch nen günstigen Drucker, allerdings bin ich ziemlich planlos, da die entweder zu teuer sind oder man nur schlechte Rezensionen sieht. Ich hab halt leider nur 50 Euro im Budget, aber des müsste doch für nen guten Tintenstrahldrucker reichen oder? Mein letzter ist leider durch einen Service Fehler, den ich nicht beheben konnte zugrunde gegangen, will nccht dass es nochmal vor kommt.
@Zocker15xD leider komm ich nicht auf die Seite.Hab ihn jetzt auch weder bei Amazon noch bei ebay finden können. Ich hab hier in diesem Blog in dem Artikel gelesen, dass es sich eher lohnt einen Laserdrucker zu kaufen lohnt wegen der Folgekosten, da sie hier angeblich meist geringer sind. Stimmt das, was die da schreiben? Da steht irgendwas von wegen die Toner verbrauchen  weniger sind aber umweltschädlich oder sogar für die Gesundheit. Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. ber noch wichtiger,  kann ich langfristig sparen? Der günstigste den ich gefundne habe kostet 60 Euro, noch etwas teuer aber würde ich da dann wirklich ordentlich bei den Unterhaltungskosten sparen?

Freue mich über jede Empfehlung!


----------



## Spielefan1975 (25. Februar 2013)

Warum orientierst du dich nicht an folgendem aktuellen Testbericht und entscheidest dich für einen Drucker der vorderen Plätze?

Multifunktionsgeräte bis 100 Euro: Die Plätze 5 bis 1 - Drucker - PC-WELT


----------



## Vordack (25. Februar 2013)

Canon Pixma MG5250 Multifunktionsdrucker: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Den hab ich mir vor kurzem gekauft.

20 Patronen MIT CHIP kompatibel zu PGI-525BK , CLI-526C , CLI-526M , CLI-526Y und CLI-526BK: Amazon.de: B

4 Patronensets für 20 Euro...

Musst halt gucken ob die noch von günstigeren Druckern genommen werden aus der Pixma Reihe.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2013)

Alfred-b schrieb:


> Ich wollte jetzt keinen extra Thread aufmachen, ich such grad auch nen günstigen Drucker, allerdings bin ich ziemlich planlos, da die entweder zu teuer sind oder man nur schlechte Rezensionen sieht. Ich hab halt leider nur 50 Euro im Budget, aber des müsste doch für nen guten Tintenstrahldrucker reichen oder? Mein letzter ist leider durch einen Service Fehler, den ich nicht beheben konnte zugrunde gegangen, will nccht dass es nochmal vor kommt.
> @Zocker15xD leider komm ich nicht auf die Seite.Hab ihn jetzt auch weder bei Amazon noch bei ebay finden können. Ich hab hier in diesem Blog in dem Artikel gelesen, dass es sich eher lohnt einen Laserdrucker zu kaufen lohnt wegen der Folgekosten, da sie hier angeblich meist geringer sind. Stimmt das, was die da schreiben? Da steht irgendwas von wegen die Toner verbrauchen weniger sind aber umweltschädlich oder sogar für die Gesundheit. Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. ber noch wichtiger, kann ich langfristig sparen? Der günstigste den ich gefundne habe kostet 60 Euro, noch etwas teuer aber würde ich da dann wirklich ordentlich bei den Unterhaltungskosten sparen?
> 
> Freue mich über jede Empfehlung!



Also, wieviel druckst Du denn? Wenn Du nämlich sagen wir mal 1x im Jahr neue Tinte brauchst, dann zahlst Du bei sehr billigen Druckern immer drauf....  da ist es besser, 80-100€ für den Drucker auszugeben und dann aber günstigere Patronen zu haben, UND die Druckqualität, Speed, Verarbeitung usw. ist "nebenbei" auch besser.

Ich hab vor 1,5 Jahren nen Spottbilligen WLAN-Multifunktionsdrucker geholt, und da laufen nur ziemlich teure Originalpatronen, zudem hat er von Anfang an viel zu düster gedruckt, und das Papier zieht der auch oft nicht mehr richtig ein...


----------

